# مقال يشرح انواع الكابلات بالتفصيل



## eyadalqam (5 مايو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
* [FONT=&quot]في البداية علينا أن نعرف أن (الكابل الرئيسي) الذي يصل بين جميع الاجهزه على الشبكة ، إي انه الخط الرئيسي ويسمى [/FONT]Backbone[FONT=&quot] ونستطيع تشبيهه بال [/FONT]highway[FONT=&quot] الذي يصل بين المدن , أما الكوابل الفرعية التي تصل بين أل [/FONT]backbone[FONT=&quot] والجهاز تسمى [/FONT]Segment[FONT=&quot] ونستطيع تشبيهه بالشوارع الداخلية في المدينة الواحدة .[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]أما بالنسبة للكوابل نفسها فإنها تقسم إلى ثلاثة أنواع رئيسيه:[/FONT]
*Coaxial Cable





* *Twisted Pair Cable




* *[FONT=&quot]الألياف الضوئية [/FONT]**Fiber Optic*




*





ارفق اليكم ملف مدعم بالصور يشرح
* *[FONT=&quot]الكابلات المستخدمة في الشبكات مع شرح مبسط للشبكات
[/FONT]*​ :33:​


----------



## Eng.Hayawi (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي على الشرح


----------



## alhakimi (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكر الف شككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## waleedemam (20 أغسطس 2012)

thanks my brother


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## abublal2010 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

جزيت خيرآ وزادك علمآ


----------



## Electronic-Man (7 أكتوبر 2012)

كل الشكر والعرفااااان


----------



## khalidutp (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً باشمهندس


----------



## mhg02003 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MR.Y07A (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Thnxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aryamayhm (7 مارس 2013)

thanks


----------



## MOHAMED-AHMED (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amir_ezat (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## EngMuhamad (22 أبريل 2013)

معاكم مهندس محمد عبدالله مهندس اوبتيكال فايبر لو حد مش فاهم حاجه فى المجال ده يكلمنى 01066902012


----------



## sunkata (22 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر


----------

